
Show HN: DocentEDU – Turn any website into a lesson - peder541
https://docentedu.com/demo/
======
iamjeff
I probably have very little value to add except to say that I played around
with it for a couple of minutes. This is a really cool solution to a problem
that I have had for a while and while I cannot reward you financially for it
or provide a helpful technical critique, allow me to congratulate you on
getting stuff done. If for nothing else, then remember this comment for trying
to boost your morale!

